# Anybody else having bad luck with WD hard drives?



## nginx (May 14, 2013)

I RMA'd two WD external hard drives in the last 3 years, the last of which was barely a week ago. Now, two more WD Scorpio Blue laptop hard drives have increasing reallocated sector counts which suggests impending doom. The Scorpio Blue 1TB is barely 3 months old and has already raked up 30 reallocated sectors. The Scorpio Blue 320GB is 5 years old and has many unstable sectors.

Bad luck or a trend others are noticing too?

People say Seagate drives fail more than WD and yet in the last 10 years, none of my 5 Seagate drives have had a single bad sector and needed no replacement. The only reason I have not been buying Seagate drives off late is because their RMA procedure is known to be extremely cumbersome.


----------



## lywyre (May 14, 2013)

I do have 1 external 1TB WD MyPassport which is giving a lot of trouble. Despite being a USB 3 device takes ages to get detected and a lot of delay in accessing file/folder info. Have purchased another 1TB from Seagate (Backup Plus) and moving the files to this disk. Going to send the WD for warranty.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 14, 2013)

Out of the people who say their hard drives die irrespective of the brand use bad power supply. Most of the DOA complaints found to be originating from flipkart, even the replacement units. 

Not that I am saying that there is a genuine case of drives failing for no reason, but the point is one can't deem a brand like that. You've said it yourself: some people say that seagate fails more than WD. If you go in another forum, they say the opposite. One indian forum prefers seagate and hates WD so much they have a dedicated thread for it, but if you go to another forum the fact is something else. Unless there is a series of failure in one particular model number/Rev, you can't really say its because of the brand.

There are toshiba DT01ACA series drives, handled by Rashi. I've been recommending them for a while and no1 had problems since then.


----------



## ratul (May 14, 2013)

even i have the same scenario, RMA'd 3 drives from last year, recently got 320GB blue after RMA'ing 160GB Blue, and now it has also failed in 3 months.. 
but i think i have a bad PSU or mobo, which is causing this issue, coz my PSU is 9 yrs. old now on my PC...


----------

